# My Newest Hedgie



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just wanted to share some photos of the girl i got from Valley..She moved back to cailforina where hedgehogs are not legal.
She has been in my care for only 3 days so she is still adjusting and was in no mood to model :lol: 
When she gets used to me and her new habitat i will be taking new pictures.
She was listed as Dark Grey Algerian and will be named after her color is confirmed by HHC.
I like the women of X-MEN and was going name her after one of them..I have 6 names or so that i like but i am not sure of which one so i was thinking of doing a poll on HHC to decide my choice.
She is a week short of 5 months old.
Here is a link to the pictures
http://imageevent.com/thomasonratterrie ... nanamesoon :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Got her from Valley*

Awww. she's beautiful!!
I can't wait to see what she get's named!
Took me almost 3 weeks to name the last one I got! :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Got her from Valley*



Shelbys Mom said:


> Awww. she's beautiful!!
> I can't wait to see what she get's named!
> Took me almost 3 weeks to name the last one I got! :shock:


Hope u vote :!: your vote counts  :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New addition*

I most definitely will!  
I thought about setting up a poll for mine. But I didn't :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: New addition*



Shelbys Mom said:


> I most definitely will!
> I thought about setting up a poll for mine. But I didn't :?


I liked the poll idea and a new friend from HHC showed me how to do it  as i am not PC gifted :!: :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: New addition*



LarryT said:


> I liked the poll idea and a new friend from HHC showed me how to do it  as i am not PC gifted :!: :lol:


Everyone starts that way! lol
Their not hard once you get over being scared of clicking the wrong thing and just click to see what happens!...lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New addition*

Aww, I like her little white belly in the 8th pic.

She definitely does not look Algerian Dark Grey. Quite frankly, she looks like Inky (WB Chocolate) with slightly more cheek patches.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: New addition Pictures*

aww she is a cutie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: New addition*



LizardGirl said:


> Aww, I like her little white belly in the 8th pic.
> 
> She definitely does not look Algerian Dark Grey. Quite frankly, she looks like Inky (WB Chocolate) with slightly more cheek patches.


I am no color expert but i think your right LG


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Reaper and Bryan have decided she is a Grey Algerian.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Gotta name for the little beauty yet?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Gotta name for the little beauty yet?


No i am posting a poll under FUN Stuff please vote!It will run for 10 days and the winning name will be hers.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm headin for the polls!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is just adorable. How lucky you are to have her! I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

How about Rogue? Since she's got that white in her spines?


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Your new girl is very pretty. Best of luck with her


----------

